# symptoms only in late afternoon/evening



## KMohr (May 1, 2002)

I'm going to a medical doctor next week, but in the meantime I'm wondering if anyone has any idea about why I'm fine all day, but then in the late afternoon through the evening, I have horrible gas, bloating and constipation and sometimes pass mucus. This happens daily regardless of diet. In the morning I have acid stomach especially if I've eaten in the evening, but the other symptoms never occur until 4, 5 or 6 o'clock. Any clues?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I normally have most of my problems in the evenings too! I don't realy know why either so im sorry, i can't help you!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I normally have most of my problems in the evenings too! I don't realy know why either so im sorry, i can't help you!


----------



## iainshaw (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah, again I only get my symptoms in the afternoon and evening, usually as I just get home from work, which is usually when I am at my most tired (quite often fall asleep when I get in), also my stomach is thinking of food and I can here it churning. So whether the tiredness coupled with anticipation of food brings it on I am unsure. Also without my meds (Spasmonal) I get my pain and D attacks within 2 hours of eating in the evening. If I had had exactly the same meal at lunchtime I get no attacks. Sorry can't give you a scientific explanation, just my anecdotal observations.Iain


----------



## iainshaw (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah, again I only get my symptoms in the afternoon and evening, usually as I just get home from work, which is usually when I am at my most tired (quite often fall asleep when I get in), also my stomach is thinking of food and I can here it churning. So whether the tiredness coupled with anticipation of food brings it on I am unsure. Also without my meds (Spasmonal) I get my pain and D attacks within 2 hours of eating in the evening. If I had had exactly the same meal at lunchtime I get no attacks. Sorry can't give you a scientific explanation, just my anecdotal observations.Iain


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thought.Generally the colon gets more active in the am and that tends to clear things out, including the gas from yesterday's meals.I wonder if part of the problem with late day (I tend to fart fest late in the day) is that is just the lag time from breakfast and or lunch getting into the colon and feeding the bacteria.Does avoiding starches other than rice help this at all? That test might indicate that it is the gas from the bacteria in the colon from that day's meals causing the problem. People with IBS may be over-sensitive to even very normal levels of gas production.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thought.Generally the colon gets more active in the am and that tends to clear things out, including the gas from yesterday's meals.I wonder if part of the problem with late day (I tend to fart fest late in the day) is that is just the lag time from breakfast and or lunch getting into the colon and feeding the bacteria.Does avoiding starches other than rice help this at all? That test might indicate that it is the gas from the bacteria in the colon from that day's meals causing the problem. People with IBS may be over-sensitive to even very normal levels of gas production.K.


----------

